# Hello



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi people,

Just a simple question. If I want research done to dp/dr by a student or doctor, is that possible.? With other words. who decides what kind of diseases are researched?

And the most interesting for me is that more research is done to the amygdala part of the brain and the temporal lobe.

Living with dp/dr is one of the hardest thing there exist. (imho  ), so if they finally find something that is helping... the sooner the better.

If a student has to do research before he/she finally becomes an doctor. why not studying at dp/dr.

Yes and I know the pharmaceutic industry point of view. 8)


----------

